# Dragonfly Emerger



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

First...thanks to this forum!  Have been fishing the shallows of the Chesapeake Bay for a few years from various boats...last of which was an old 13 Whaler.  Great boat, but not too quiet!  The search began for a "real" micro....

After much looking and a lot of reading on this forum, decided on a Dragonfly Emerger.  OMG what a super boat!  All I expected and more!  Beautiful, quiet, shallow, runs super with a 25 MercHatsu.  Super quality, fit and finish.  All the hardware and work and rigging are first-rate.  Got to watch it being made on a web cam!  Mark and his crew were wonderful to deal with.  If it ever warms up I'll post more info....but for now the boat, the dog who likes it, and the first fish!

Hope the pics work...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

They dont. Not for me anyways.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Teased with an emerger....I feel like a brook trout for sure!
I got to see these at the Renzetti fly show. I forgot the owners name but he was there. He was a great guy. Very talkative. I'm used to going places and being invisible but he made sure to introduce himself. Cool dude! Of the two emergers he had there I actually liked the hunter version more than the angler version. sweet skiff!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boat on beach, nice.
Good looking doober dog.
Purty little trout.


(I cheated, copied pic url to address bar in new window and hit enter)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I cheated and fixed your post  I think you need to host your pictures somewhere that does not use underscores in the link.


```
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_lgUCYBH-Gzc/SXYegIPM0sI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/IQfkmpuwkII/small1.jpg
```
Congrats on new boat. Looks great.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

the seats and back rests are really cool!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks all. I hosted the pics in Picasa....

I have 2 of those good dogs. The other is black and white. They love to do anything outside, especially if on or in the water!

The backrests are indeed nice. Great way to relax a bit on a run....as I am over 50 comfort starts to make a difference...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet boat. Pics worked that time.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, what a pretty boat. What breed of dog is that?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

VERY Nice! I havn't seen one in person yet but are said
to be a good quality boat built by Mark Castlow of Maverick
fame...


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

English Springer Spaniel. Got 2 of 'em.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Great lookin boat. What kind of numbers are you getting with that 25.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> English Springer Spaniel. Got 2 of 'em.


The only way to go! 2 liver and white.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet ride! Thanks for sharing... and for a shameless plug... check out my review of the Emerger... ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/dragonfly-emerger.html

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking what was the approx. cost of your boat? By the way very nice boat.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Skinny_Water...one of ours (in the pic) is liver and white.  The other looks black and white...but came from a liver and white mom and dad and all the siblings were liver!  So, when she is in the sunlight the black has some real red tones to it.  She is a fun dog!

I am still dialing in the TomC manual jackplate and prop...28 WOT so far but I think next trip will hit 30 with me by myself.  Evinrude tested one with a 30 Etec and got 30 WOT but an incredible just shy of 14 MPG at 20 MPH.  

I'm gonna decline on the price question...they are all built to order with a huge range of options, so they are all priced differently.  I got a fairly bare bones version with smaller fuel cell, no tabs, etc.  I bought the hull and trailer from Dragonfly then got the 25 MercHatsu from Eds Marine in VA....$2800 for 5 year warranty, elect tilt, and elec start.  I'm really happy with the price I got as this is a first-rate boat and it was not as expensive as the other boats in this class...and I think better than the other boats, too, obviously.  Also, don't want my family to see the price!  

The elec tilt is almost as good as trim and tilt but it only works below 2000 RPM.  So, I have learned that while running I can back off on the throttle for a split sec, adjust trim, the gas up again!  

One thing that helped with my decision is that I do have to cross some open water to get to the skinny, and this boat had more freeboard/deeper cockpit than some others in its class. Seemed like a nice safety feature. Also comes standard with 2 bilge pumps! 

If it gets above freezing I'll take it out Friday and post more numbers and perhaps another speck shot....   

Here is a link to the test with the 30...this was with 300 pounds of human plus safety gear and 12 gallons fuel I think. 

http://www.evinrude.com/NR/rdonlyres/8F36487E-4A97-412D-BFC1-22069D81C80E/0/PE731.pdf


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Man-O-man does that look sick! Your going to be real happy with that setup for a long time. Congrats!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Had it out today and got 29.6 MPH WOT on the GPS. That was with about 5 gallons of gas, me by myself (150 pounds), but a lot of gear and bags...almost calm....6-inch baby chop on the water.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is plenty fast for me! That looks like a great skiff, congrats!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome looking skiff, I would to see more pics of your console layout.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

El Pescador, It's a tiller rig!   They make it with a center console if that is what you want.  Next time I go out I'll take some interior pics...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

El Pescador - Check out the pictures in my review... Mark Caslow makes one heck of a slick console for the Emerger.

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/dragonfly-emerger.html



Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I meant the set-up for your switch panel and all that. Sure looks sweet from the review pics. I bet your lookin to really wack'em this spring.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll pt up some more pics after the next trip out...cold and rain today...


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

El Pescador,

Sorry for the late reply. Following is a pic (I hope) of the console area. If you see from the other photos of the boat there are 2 drawers in the stern area. The electronics are all housed in a drawer mounted on 250-pound stainless hardware on the port side. The boat came with the panel and fuel indicator you see. I added a waterproof (hmmmm) shore power opening on the left that I can run trolling motor or other wires through and it was white so it matched the other stuff. I could not decide where to rig my GPS/finder so I put a RAM mount fitting on the outside of the drawer. I will probably keep this setup as it works so well. I can easily see it when running (I sit opposite). When done for the day I can un-clamp the RAM and put the whole thing in the drawer for security. There is a soft rubber gasket on the drawer to the wiring does not get smashed when in use. There is a battery switch and AGM battery inside the drawer.


----------

